# exciting Callaway fitting opportunity... with a twist!



## MikeH (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning all

we have teamed up with our friends at Callaway to offer the GM forum a unique fitting opportunity...

To celebrate the launch of new Big Bertha driver four lucky forum members will get to star alongside Callaway Tour Pros on Sky Sports this spring!!!

*The four lucky forumers will enjoyâ€¦*
....an exclusive Big Bertha Demo Day at Wentworth on Monday 17th March 2014 where you'll meet the Callaway Team and get tutored on how to create the perfect tour-pro swing with the Big Bertha, as well as getting custom-fitted by one of their trained Custom-Fit Specialists. Then each winner will be filmed for the â€˜Big Bertha from Callaway Golfâ€™ sponsorship spots on Sky Sports. 

*How to enter*
send an email to mycallaway@callawaygolf.com saying why you deserve to be part of #teamcallaway in the year of the new Big Bertha, or share you own story about using a Callaway Big Bertha driver in the past

You'll also need to include the following details...
Your name
Your forum name
handicap
current driver
home club 
contact telephone number

This a good opportunity to welcome a new user on to the forum Callaway_Cameron  - Cam is a top guy who I have known for a long time and I'm sure he'll be a great addition to the GM forum community. He will be on hand to answer any queries not only on this opportunity but going forward on anything Callaway or Odyssey related


*Callaway Big Bertha competition T&Cs*
The competition runs from noon (12h00) on Friday 14th February 2014 until midnight (23h59) on Monday 3rd March 2014. The competition  is open to all United Kingdom participants aged 18 and over (16 years and over for Scotland residents) and by entering the competition, entrants are declaring themselves to be over 18 years old (16 years old for Scotland residents). PLEASE NOTE that each winner MUST be able to attend the day of filming at Wentworth Golf Club on Monday 17th March 2014.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Feb 14, 2014)

sounds like a lot of fun :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd love this, I even used to have a Great Big Bertha back in the day, but after my filming experience at FoA last year I've decided I'm not suited to TV work.




and, it's too far down south...


----------



## john0 (Feb 14, 2014)

If this is going to be shown on Sky Sports then surely you should be excluding all the ugly forum members from applying?....... Only problem is I'm not sure if you would then be able to fill the 4 palces


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2014)

Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:


----------



## karlcole (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

+1 for this!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a top suggestion! Gets my vote too..... :clap:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great idea.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 14, 2014)

St Patricks day and the Irish cant enter ?  .. ok neither can the Welsh, 

Just Kidding,  would have like the Sky Sports thing but ive been well looked after , i cant complain

superb opportunity once again for the forum , big thanks to Mike & Callaway


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

fab idea :thup: :clap:


----------



## John (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazing opportunity, hat is in the ring.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gets my vote!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This would get my vote as well. If there was any way of getting him to the front of the queue then it should be done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate - +1 for that


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Totally gets my vote ! :thup:


----------



## john0 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can I just say that yesterday I helped an old lady to cross a very busy road


----------



## JamesR (Feb 14, 2014)

john0 said:



			Can I just say that yesterday I helped an old lady to cross a very busy road 

Click to expand...

Did she actually make it to the other side ?


----------



## john0 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			Did she actually make it to the other side ?
		
Click to expand...

She did yes.....although her purse may have been Â£20 lighter, but that's not the point


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2014)

john0 said:



			She did yes.....although her purse may have been Â£20 lighter, but that's not the point
		
Click to expand...

You've got to pay for the Hotel near Wentworth somehow mate...


----------



## john0 (Feb 14, 2014)

you mean you have to pay for your own accommodation, I thought GM put you up in a Luxury Hotel?   No wonder it's always the Southerners who get picked for these then


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't seem to qualify, as I don't deserve to be part of team Callaway, and I have never used their clubs. Perhaps who ever gets picked could get a few goodies signed by the Pros, so we can auction them for H4H.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2014)

john0 said:



 you mean you have to pay for your own accommodation, I thought GM put you up in a Luxury Hotel?   No wonder it's always the Southerners who get picked for these then 

Click to expand...

You're practically a shoo-in for it now mate...


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got a feeling that the new Berthas are going to be huge amongst club golfers in time. 

Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Siren (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Amazing idea +1 from me as well


----------



## Dan1984 (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

+1 for me too


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Can we nominate people? If so, can I nominate the guy who has had to miss out on the TM opportunity as he was helping out with the floods Darn Sarf...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come on GM - get him an invite - if anyone deserves a day out he does


----------



## bozza (Feb 14, 2014)

Loved to have entered but my swing is that bad they would only be able to show it after the watershed! 

Also the guy who missed out on the Taylormade fitting gets my vote.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 14, 2014)

School term time, so I'm not able to try for this ... my boat will come


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			School term time, so I'm not able to try for this ... my boat will come 

Click to expand...

Especially if it keeps on raining...:cheers:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 14, 2014)

All I am saying is I`ve entered -


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 14, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Especially if it keeps on raining...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Glad someone picked up on it


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Come on GM - get him an invite - if anyone deserves a day out he does
		
Click to expand...

This gets my vote. Make it so Mike.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2014)

bozza said:



			Loved to have entered but my swing is that bad they would only be able to show it after the watershed! 

Also the guy who missed out on the Taylormade fitting gets my vote.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to both of those!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			+1 to both of those!
		
Click to expand...

All in hand


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			All in hand
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...

thankyou David


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 15, 2014)

Put my name in the hat great opportunity GM :thup:

I assume they can photoshop me for the TV...........


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			All in hand
		
Click to expand...

We wouldn't have expected anything less Mr H ... well done again


----------



## m9wst (Feb 15, 2014)

Sweet mother of god!!!! Stop it, I'm choking up reading all these comments...in front of 100 other lads isn't doing me any favours either. 

I have just seen an email from mike asking me if I can make it, I will be checking first thing tomorrow morning to see if I've got anything on...and swapping it. 

You have no idea how much I appreciate the gesture! 

Matt


----------



## m9wst (Feb 16, 2014)

Just realised today is Sunday...I'll check tomorrow morning. I'll go awol if I have to, crazy opportunity this one.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 16, 2014)

m9wst said:



			Just realised today is Sunday...I'll check tomorrow morning. I'll go awol if I have to, crazy opportunity this one.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you can make it!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 17, 2014)

Great forum moment this - glad its getting offered where it should be plus I would break the camera with my swing


----------



## hovis (Feb 17, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Come on GM - get him an invite - if anyone deserves a day out he does
		
Click to expand...

I've been down twice for 4 days at a time. Even missed my wifes 20 week scan and whilst i was down there i even punctured our boat!!!!! It happened shortly after i said to my boss "dont worry we'll get through there" Whoops!


----------



## Scrindle (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah I'd love to enter this but it's my first day back to work!


----------



## the hammer (Feb 18, 2014)

No good, lindrick open day.


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 19, 2014)

The 16th March is my 30th, this would make one heck of a present if I get selected. Email sent.


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 24, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Hope you can make it!
		
Click to expand...

Be good if a golfer from the Kingdom of Fife was picked, eh me lol


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thought my numbers had come up at the weekend. Phone flashes up that I have an email from Callaway titled 'Callaway/Golf Monthly Team Callaway Opportunity' and so with shaking hands and bated breath I open the email prepared to jump for joy....

And is was just an acknowledgement of my entry, damn. 

If I had half an ounce if sense I would have realised that entries do not even close for another week.


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 24, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Thought my numbers had come up at the weekend. Phone flashes up that I have an email from Callaway titled 'Callaway/Golf Monthly Team Callaway Opportunity' and so with shaking hands and bated breath I open the email prepared to jump for joy....

And is was just an acknowledgement of my entry, damn. 

If I had half an ounce if sense I would have realised that entries do not even close for another week.
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly the same!!! :-D


----------



## Duckster (Feb 24, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			I did exactly the same!!! :-D
		
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't......




Much!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 24, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Same here!
		
Click to expand...

I nearly wet myself when my wife said I had an email from Callaway, fastest I have moved in days when I went to read it.......


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2014)

Me to  didn't help with the word "delighted" in the email


----------



## John (Feb 24, 2014)

Same here, nearly lost it while knife shopping.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 25, 2014)

Glad it wasn't just me who had a panic!


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2014)

I have not had an email and I am sure I have entered......off to check my sent emails box.......


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed already.  The Big Bertha range has to be the most exciting driver release this year.

Anyone know when we hear the winners?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 4, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Fingers crossed already.  The Big Bertha range has to be the most exciting driver release this year.

Anyone know when we hear the winners?
		
Click to expand...

You must of read my mind was thinking of this myself


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2014)

I assume today we'll start to hear as the competition didn't end until yesterday...!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 4, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			I assume today we'll start to hear as the competition didn't end until yesterday...!
		
Click to expand...


According to Twitter Callaway say Wednesday:thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			According to Twitter Callaway say Wednesday:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am going with Mike's forum version..says Monday 4th


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything on this, I have cut the circulation off to my fingers they have been crossed for so long


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2014)

It would appear that One is off to Wentworth......

WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!**!!!!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that One is off to Wentworth......

WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!**!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well done bud  was it Gm told you or Callaway?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that One is off to Wentworth......

WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!**!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate, do they know your anti driver stance??


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that One is off to Wentworth......

WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!**!!!!
		
Click to expand...

AWESOME!!! the moaning about never winning can stop at last!! 

Great news, you will enjoy ian!

EDIT: Oh god, just realised we will see Imurgs face on sky sports!! I retract my congrats and question whether team GM asked for a photo first??!!


----------



## john0 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			EDIT: Oh god, just realised we will see Imurgs face on sky sports!! I retract my congrats and question whether team GM asked for a photo first??!! 

Click to expand...

I think Sky Sports viewing figures might drop a little when the new advert comes out 

Well done Imurg - you will have no excuses for getting beat by Fragger now!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

Will Sky be sending out Hitch Hiking Guide to the Galaxy Peril Sensitive Sunglasses? Described as


_Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses have been specially designed to help people develop a relaxed attitude to danger. At the first hint of trouble, they turn totally black and thus prevent you from seeing anything that might alarm you_


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 6, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Will Sky be sending out Hitch Hiking Guide to the Galaxy Peril Sensitive Sunglasses? Described as


_Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses have been specially designed to help people develop a relaxed attitude to danger. At the first hint of trouble, they turn totally black and thus prevent you from seeing anything that might alarm you_

Click to expand...


Great suggestion 

Well done Big fella and to the others too

enjoy the experience


----------



## m9wst (Mar 6, 2014)

Just had an email too, so thank you to everyone for their kind words/nominations after the TM day I had to pull out of. 

Cannot...wait! 

Thanks GM/Callaway


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2014)

Got the e-mail from Callaway as I was heading out of the door....
Super excited...
Already gonna say Mega thanks to GM and Callaway...
Hope their cameras have reinforced glass.......


----------



## john0 (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Hope their cameras have reinforced glass.......
		
Click to expand...

Is that for your ugly mug or when you shank one straight to the camera?


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, have a great day.


----------



## ADB (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners - what an experience!

Jake had one of the new Big Berthas with him at Worthing - it looked very nice, think they were doing a review for GM after the Benross thing.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Woooohoooo!! Day after my 30th birthday and I've been selected! I'm absolutely gobsmacked!!


----------



## golfdub (Mar 6, 2014)

Im sure were going to be in for a mega day and cant wait to meet the other forumers


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Im sure were going to be in for a mega day and cant wait to meet the other forumers 

Click to expand...

say that after you have met imurg....


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that One is off to Wentworth......

WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!**!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Poor poor Callaway (what price you come back with an Xhot 2Deep lol?  )

Congrats Ian, have fun mate


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice one folks, hope you have a cracking day. 

Should be some decent craic on here too once the ads appear on Sky....


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 6, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Congrats to the winners, have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

enjoy, ps its tough being scottish.........................


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Must remember to have a shave and a haircut!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 6, 2014)

:thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Must remember to have a shave and a haircut!
		
Click to expand...

Dont take away all your excuses 

Have fun guys, should be a great day


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 6, 2014)

The camera adds 10lbs as well.....I'm knackered. Better go for a run later.


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done to the chosen ones. I was thinking of cancelling my sky, and I knowing who has been picked has helped with my decision.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			The camera adds 10lbs as well.....I'm knackered. Better go for a run later.
		
Click to expand...

You're knackered...!!

My Friend you have no idea............:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm on a crash diet as of now.....


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You're knackered...!!

My Friend you have no idea............:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm on a crash diet as of now.....
		
Click to expand...

11 days.....not much chance of me losing much weight in that time, it's my 30th the day before and we're going for steak.


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 6, 2014)

Enjoy guys it will be a great day


----------



## Lollfred (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done to the winners ... have a great day


----------



## Crow (Mar 6, 2014)

Congatulations chaps, should be a belter of a day! :fore:

Luckily I don't have Sky so I won't get to see the adverts.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 6, 2014)

Many Congratulations guys, i'm absolutely convinced you will all have an unbelievable day. 

Look forward to seeing the adverts and hearing your experiences.


----------



## Callaway_Cameron (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All,

We just wanted to thank everyone who sent in their entries and submissions for the filming and fitting opportunity at Wentworth on the 17th, and of course a big thanks to Mike and GM. Some of the entries were hilarious, some were a bit creepy , but all were very much appreciated. It's great to see love for the Callaway brand dating years back, and hopefully you've all noticed that we're really bringing the brand back to the top again, with fantastic products right though the entire range!

So a BIG thanks to all, and a big congrats to Chris, Ian, Jason and Matt. We really look forward to seeing you on the 17th.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 7, 2014)

Callaway_Cameron said:



			Hi All,

We just wanted to thank everyone who sent in their entries and submissions for the filming and fitting opportunity at Wentworth on the 17th, and of course a big thanks to Mike and GM. Some of the entries were hilarious, some were a bit creepy , but all were very much appreciated. It's great to see love for the Callaway brand dating years back, and hopefully you've all noticed that we're really bringing the brand back to the top again, with fantastic products right though the entire range!

So a BIG thanks to all, and a big congrats to Chris, Ian, Jason and Matt. We really look forward to seeing you on the 17th.
		
Click to expand...


Its Callaways best looking line up in YEARS!! and I mean the clubs not the models you have selected. Loving the look of the Apex and the Big Bertha.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2014)

Callaway_Cameron said:



			Some of the entries were hilarious, some were a bit creepy 

Click to expand...

Cameron, you can't leave us hanging like this!! would love to see some of the entries!!


----------



## John (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats to the chosen ones!


----------



## golfdub (Mar 7, 2014)

I tried the apex irons last week and feel head over hills for them absolutely the best irons out there, and I will be looking to get a set hopefully this year.


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well done to all the winners. Sounds like a great day from the Callaway guys.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 7, 2014)

All I've been told so far is that we won't need to be there till 12:30pm, and I've been asked about hat size, shirt size and glove size. Shirt and glove wasn't a problem...hat on the other hand! I haven't worn a hat for ages so had no idea what size I was.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			All I've been told so far is that we won't need to be there till 12:30pm, and I've been asked about hat size, shirt size and glove size. Shirt and glove wasn't a problem...hat on the other hand! I haven't worn a hat for ages so had no idea what size I was.
		
Click to expand...


Imurg takes Marquee size Shirts and his hat size just got bigger since yesterday 

Only kidding well jel


----------



## m9wst (Mar 7, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			All I've been told so far is that we won't need to be there till 12:30pm, and I've been asked about hat size, shirt size and glove size. Shirt and glove wasn't a problem...hat on the other hand! I haven't worn a hat for ages so had no idea what size I was.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, never worn a cap. 

I can see myself getting there about 3 hours early - obviously don't want to be late so don't want to be caught up in M11/M25 traffic...i'll play it safe...and leave thursday.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, well done to lucky ones and I hope you have a fantastic day out.:clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 7, 2014)

Enjoy, god knows how Imurg snuck in there tho!

bet my R1 still beats it


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Cameron, you can't leave us hanging like this!! would love to see some of the entries!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, this was my entry......

Hi Callaway/GM.
I was made redundant in 1997. With part of my redundancy pay I bought a Great Big Bertha driver and went from an average driver of the ball to a Driving God. I won so many Longest Drive trophies that my Wife banned me from using more than a 3 wood!
However, the DarkSide tempted me and when it was time to change I veered away from the Light.
For many years I have wandered Golf Courses, lurking in the shadows, unable to feel the Light upon my face. 
And Big Bertha had gone. 
How was I to find redemption with White heads and Rocket-Powered shafts?
I didn't think I could carry on existing in a cold and empty life shrouded in desparation
But now She's back.
Big Bertha has returned, offering me hope that I may, once again, bask in Her glorious Light....
I feel a New Age is dawning, an Age where I will, surely, witness my Hex Black sitting on freshly-mown fairway rather than unkempt, tangled rough.
I remember that feeling, I long to return to those halcyon days...
Am I dreaming..?
Only Callaway and Golf Monthly can awaken a sleeping Giant.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2014)

Ha Ha, great entry Ian. We never stood a chance


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 8, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Golfsaint, did you get the nod from callaway too? Seen a few comments on twitter to that effect. Congrats if you did!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 8, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Golfsaint, did you get the nod from callaway too? Seen a few comments on twitter to that effect. Congrats if you did!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't like to shout about it as didn't want to take the excitement from the lads on here who are going through the great guys at GM ,but .......

YES :whoo: I will be at wentworth on the 17th at the same time. I was 1 off 4  winners through the Callaway website via twitter/FB. 
(where you had to send in a pic or video in (pic sent) showing a Callaway BIG BERTHA.

So to your question YES and so excited like the other 4 I guess.:thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 8, 2014)

You can still be happy matey!  Well done !


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 8, 2014)

and an extra bonus, as you werent selected by GM your still elligible for future stuff


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 8, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			You can still be happy matey!  Well done !
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry , I am happy , just got to get through a lads weekend at an adult  80"s  themed party at butlins first:cheers:


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			and an extra bonus, as you werent selected by GM your still elligible for future stuff 

Click to expand...

After this I will be leaving the excited feeling to another forumer I think


----------

